

We built it for hackers, need feedback, thanks! - devdraft
http://devdraft.com?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=blog&utm_campaign=needfeedbackthanks

======
devdraft
Thank you guys for the feedback! Also, feel free to help us figure out the
tagline: devdraft.com/redirect/tagline. Just takes a minute.

------
carlchenet
I guess you need a "connect with github" button if you're building this
website for hackers.

~~~
devdraft
Hi, thank you for this feedback. Connection with github is in our sprint.

